# KKL question



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm researching breeders because I want to get a GSD puppy. I've come to understand that KKL1 means recommended for breeding and KKL2 is suitable for breeding.

Both sets of the parents of the breeding pair are KKL1a.

The breeding pair is listed as KKL, but without the 1 or 2. What does KKL mean without the 1 or 2?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is no longer a KKL2 or KKL1 - this is now just KKL or not. They no longer split it into 1 and 2.

GENERALLY in the past - most showlines would go KKL1 and working lines KKL2....then slowing more working lines were going KKL1....my first titled dog went KKL1 when it was rare for that to happen....

Are you looking for a showline (black and tan/red) puppy? Where are you located?

Lee


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> There is no longer a KKL2 or KKL1 - this is now just KKL or not. They no longer split it into 1 and 2.
> 
> GENERALLY in the past - most showlines would go KKL1 and working lines KKL2....then slowing more working lines were going KKL1....my first titled dog went KKL1 when it was rare for that to happen....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. That clears things up.

At first I thought I was looking for a lower drive working line. But, the more I research things, it looks like a show line would be a better fit. I live about an hour away from Seattle.


----------

